
Motorola Pushes Android Updates the Fastest and Russia Has Crazy Fragmentation - andrewmlevy
https://www.apteligent.com/2016/08/apteligent-data-report-android-manufacturer-edition/
======
robkwok
I would buy a Motorola device to get faster updates, but do they even have
phones worth getting?

